# Who would be at fault here?



## dansnyder (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a general question for you.... A friend had a tee shirt order done, and it included the words "New Haven, Vermont" in the graphic... unfortunately, the font they chose made this look more like it read "New Jersey"... the people were devastated, because it was a rather large order, and they cant use any of them... I'm not the one in question on either side of the fence, just looking for input on how you folks would handle a similar situation if it arose... the invoice clearly states that it should have read "New Haven, Vermont", but obviously someone didn't proofread the final design... would this be on the customer, or on the printer?... thanks guys... 

Dan


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

It goes on who chose the font.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

It's definitely the customer's fault. This is assuming that they chose the font. All the company has to do is show them that this was definitely the font they chose. It will hold up in court. If the company is nice, they could offer the customer a partial refund and offer to do their next job at a large discount. That's how I would try to retain the customers.


----------



## dansnyder (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you for your response... That's pretty much the way I saw it too... Now I know how to handle the problem should it ever arise for me... 
Lesson learned here... when ordering, make sure you know what you are getting, so this doesn't happen to you... 
I agree with your answer... and the gesture of offering a discount on the next order seems like a nice idea, too...
Dan


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

If the customer approved a proof it is on the customer. IF no proof was sent and the printer just produced then it could go either way. If the customer supplied artwork and it was produced as the artwork came then the printer is in the clear. But it would serve in their best interest to discount a future order.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would not offer a discount on the next order if it is their mistake, we will redo at the same cost, in other words they will pay twice. If it were my mistake, I replace, simple as that.


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*I always make the customer approve everything before production begins*


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it comes down to the communication with the customer and the printer. Was it misspelled? Was it an unfortunate font choice? Who chose that font? Was a proof approved? It really just depends. If the customer chose the font and the customer approved the proof than I'm with the guys that are saying no discount. 

But, you have to take it on a case-by-case basis. I had a cheer team booster club place an order using a design they provided and then approved a proof for and then freaked out when they received it because it was smaller than they thought it would be. We ended up redoing the design and reprinting the shirts. Not because they were in the right, but because I know the lifetime customer value of a cheer team for us and it made good business sense.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

Proofs,are crucial, for large jobs we even email a digital pic of the first print, if the client Is ready and can respond right away.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Isn't this exactly why most printers require you to convert text to curves? Aside from possibly not having the correct font on their computer?


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

For big jobs i have the customer approve the first one off the press and sign off before it goes into all out production, i would rather redo screens than shirts. But if it was my fault i would eat the job. Worst one i have ever seen.... in 1995 i was working as a printer for a large shop in Arizona, i was manually printing a left front chest on 5000 shirts that had the backs printed (6 COLOR) on an auto press. Somewhere along the line i noticed that the word "Phoenix" was spelled "Pheonix" on the back. Heads rolled in the art department that day.. The company ate 5000 shirts...OUCH!!~


----------

